# Well I made up my mind and in 24 hours



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

I will be getting my new hedgie another girl so I just have to pick a name cant wait have to get ready tonight luckily everything is here yayyy!!!!!

Just edited to add I feel more confident the second time around poor Ruby taught me a lot but have you any advice on second hedgehog ownership? Is there anything in particular that I should do or alter now I have 2 female hedgies.

All advice welcome


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!

1) Dont forget to quarentine for 30 days. Separate everything. Cages, rooms, toys, etc...

2) Remeber to give them the same amount of lovin'!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with your new little bundle of quills!


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

THanks for that advice appreciate it 

they are biological step sisters but it looks like there may be a slight delay as the breeder may not be heaing my way


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hedgie Mama said:


> they are *biological step *sisters


Maybe its just a bit early for me but How is that possible?


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Melissa said:


> Hedgie Mama said:
> 
> 
> > they are *biological step *sisters
> ...


Same father, different mother I guess :?


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

same mother different fathers 

came out a bit gobbled de **** that sentence


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations! 
I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hedgie Mama said:


> same mother different fathers
> 
> came out a bit gobbled de **** that sentence


Sharing a parents would make them half sisters. Not biological step. I got confused! Thanks for clearing it up for me!


----------

